# Sandman vs Crocodile



## jplaya2023 (Sep 4, 2006)

I did a search and didnt see a thread like this, just both of them vs gaara.

Now i made this because the majority of people here have gaara losing to croc which is wrong but their reasoning is 

being sand >>> controlling sand.

Now we have both people who are basically sand, so if they were to fight who would win???


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 4, 2006)

i dont know about sir croc but sandman can use  nearby sand to augment his strength and is almost indestructable but since i dont know about sir croc i dont know 
could some1 pls tell me about him?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Sep 4, 2006)

Doomsday said:
			
		

> i dont know about sir croc but sandman can use  nearby sand to augment his strength and is almost indestructable but since i dont know about sir croc i dont know
> could some1 pls tell me about him?



Crocodile is basically a man with a hook in his arm who can do anything to sand he wants


----------



## Fenix (Sep 4, 2006)

Croc will win this. 

He can become sand, in fact it's better to say that he is sand, and he has control over all sand. He has an extremely deadly poison hidden in his hook, and his other hand, the normal hand, can suck out moisture from anything.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 4, 2006)

Firemaw said:
			
		

> Croc will win this.
> 
> He can become sand, in fact it's better to say that he is sand, and he has control over all sand. He has an extremely deadly poison hidden in his hook, and his other hand, the normal hand, can suck out moisture from anything.




And how exactly will any of that help him beat Sandman?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 4, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> And how exactly will any of that help him beat Sandman?



And how will Sandman beat Crocodile?


----------



## Broleta (Sep 4, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> being sand >>> controlling sand.


O_o Croc can do both. Although you've never read One Piece so you'd never know. Damn you just made your 3rd dumbass assumption based on nothing in the last 20 minutes.


----------



## Xell (Sep 4, 2006)

Broleta said:
			
		

> O_o Croc can do both. Although you've never read One Piece so you'd never know. Damn you just made your 3rd dumbass assumption based on nothing in the last 20 minutes.



O_o Croc can do bo- Oh shit.. You just said what I was going to say! :3 You win brother.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Sep 4, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> And how will Sandman beat Crocodile?




his tough mental resolve and his iron clad will.


----------



## Slips (Sep 4, 2006)

Croc can beat any wrestler 

Sandman can take a few kendo sticks to the head but not a poisen hook

No ECW chump is taking out the king of sand 

Sarcasm


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 4, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> his tough mental resolve and his iron clad will.



Oh. That works too. I would have said his poor attempts at sarcasim and the failed threads he makes.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 4, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> And how will Sandman beat Crocodile?




I never said he could.....


----------



## Envy (Sep 4, 2006)

What weaknesses does sandman have


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 4, 2006)

Croc has nothing that can put Sandman down.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 4, 2006)

He possesses vast superhuman strength several times in excess of Spider-Man's, *making him an equal to the Thing.*


----------



## Suzumebachi (Sep 4, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> Croc has nothing that can put Sandman down.



He'll mix him into cement. Croc cant be touched and he's got time.


----------



## Geese (Sep 4, 2006)

I was _just_ about to make this thread!  Damn you !! 



After a 10 minute brawl they'd both soon realise they can't harm each other by conventional means.  Then Crocodile would simply use Ground Death and suck the moisture out of him or stab him with his poisonous hook (there's nothing stopping him either as he'd unconciously transform if Sandman tried to resist him).


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 4, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> He'll mix him into cement. Croc cant be touched and he's got time.




Yea that seems reasonable.....


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 4, 2006)

Geese said:
			
		

> I was _just_ about to make this thread!  Damn you !!
> 
> 
> 
> After a 10 minute brawl they'd both soon realise they can't harm each other by conventional means.  Then Crocodile would simply use Ground Death and suck the moisture out of him or stab him with his poisonous hook (there's nothing stopping him either as he'd unconciously transform if Sandman tried to resist him).




He's going to suck the moisture from a man made out of sand?


----------



## Geese (Sep 4, 2006)

He still has water in his body.  He drank tea before, meaning he apparently needs water to survive.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 4, 2006)

Geese said:
			
		

> He still has water in his body.  He drank tea before, meaning he apparently needs water to survive.




Yea that makes perfect sense.  Juggernauht eaten before, but he doesn't need food to live at all.  Sandman has been smashed apart, yet I never saw water or blood leak out.


----------



## Geese (Sep 4, 2006)

I've never seen Juggernaut eat anything.  And quit being an ass .


----------



## Havoc (Sep 4, 2006)

Everyone read about his powers.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 4, 2006)

The Sandman


> Powers
> The Sandman possesses the ability to convert all or part of his body into a sand-like substance by mental command. His brain has attained subliminal awareness of all granulated particles of his body. Through conscious effort, he can affect the degree of molecular cohesion between the numerous adjoining surfaces of his particles and thus cause locomotion of discrete volumes, down to the individual grains. His radically mutagenically altered body composition and increased density enable him to compact or loosen the particles of sand that make up his form. Consequently, the Sandman can become as hard as sandstone, or disperse his body so that he becomes invulnerable to physical attacks. He can shape his sand-state body into any continuous shape he can imagine. He can project his sand particles outward at high speeds and, when in the shape of a bulky object, with the impact of a large sandbag.
> The Sandman is vulnerable to temperatures of 3,400 degrees Fahrenheit can cause his highly impure silicate composition to fuse into amorphous silicate (glass). The Sandman maintains mental control of the particles of which his body is composed so that he can reform his scattered grains unless a substantial portion of his body mass has been isolated. Apparently, he can also convert common grains of sand around him into constituents of his body to replenish portions he might lose track of during battle. In this manner, he can increase his overall size and volume (to some as yet unknown limit), or that of his limbs.
> 
> ...



Sir Crocodile


> Unlike previous villans, Crocodile has full mastery over his Devil Fruit powers; he is passively and autonomously able to transform his body into sand, cushioning otherwise fatal blows. Offensively, Crocodile can generate prodigious amounts of sand from his body, or manipulate sand from his surroundings. Using his right hand, Crocodile is able to osmotically absorb liquids from any matter; this ability kills the living through dehydration and turns everything else brittle. He is further able to increase the density of his sand, creating various sharp weapons or claws of various sizes that can even split the earth below him. Like an archetypal pirate, Crocodile's left hand has been replaced by a golden hook, which, when removed, reveals a second hook coated in a potent scorpion venom that induces cardiac arrest; if the hook is somehow broken, Crocodile can reveal a knife.





> Allows the user to become, create, and control sand. Sir Crocodile has trained his powers so that he remains sand at all times as well as being able to create massive sandstorms. *Lastly, Sir Crocodile is able to drain the moisture out of any object, living or otherwise*, with his powers.



It would be a tough battle but Croc seems to take this. Sandman Cannot do anything that Crocdile cant already do. So its either Crocodile or a tie.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 5, 2006)

Yagura said:
			
		

> The Sandman
> 
> 
> Sir Crocodile
> ...



What advantage does Crocdile have to says he wins?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Sep 5, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> What advantage does Crocdile have to says he wins?




Some garbage they spew about him poisoning sandman. Like sandman couldnt just use his sand to take the poison out of his body.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Sep 5, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> What advantage does Crocdile have to says he wins?


*
Poison, and the fact that he is a logia. Physical attacks don't do a thing to him unless they somehow expose his weakness. 
*


----------



## Baka-Bashi! (Sep 5, 2006)

Sandman er...

If you mean The Time Sandman, =Win, he could just Chrono-ise Croc's ass and turn him into a pile of dust.
If you mean Sleep Sandman, Enternal sleep FTW.
If you mean another Sandman....i dunno...


----------



## escamoh (Sep 5, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> What advantage does Crocdile have to says he wins?


Read the hilghted part in his quote.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Sep 5, 2006)

I say sandman will win the battle.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 5, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by rild
> What advantage does Crocdile have to says he wins?
> 
> Read the hilghted part in his quote.


@ Rild do what he said. Not to mention the Sandman is still human no? 76% of the *human* body is made out of water whether you are the sandman/logia or not. Croc has the ability to drain that moisture(which the sandman does not)therefore giving Croc the advantage. I am once again going to refer to the quote, Croc can drain moisture from *anything*.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 5, 2006)

How can you drain the moisture out of Sandman exactly? He's made of uh..Sand.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 5, 2006)

He is still a *human* being. *Human* beings can be drained by croc. Come up with a better arguement than "Hes sand he cannot be drained. (even though he is still a *human*)" Read my last 2 posts.

There is absolutely nothing Sandman can do to hurt Crocodile, Croc has the best chance of winning b/c of his wider and more useful variety of attacks such as draining and his poison. So at best even if Croc doesnt win Sandman will be playing defense the entire time and it will end in a draw.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 5, 2006)

Exactly how does a being made out of sand need moisture to survive?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 6, 2006)

Yagura said:
			
		

> He is still a *human* being. *Human* beings can be drained by croc. Come up with a better arguement than "Hes sand he cannot be drained. (even though he is still a *human*)" Read my last 2 posts.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing Sandman can do to hurt Crocodile, Croc has the best chance of winning b/c of his wider and more useful variety of attacks such as draining and his poison. So at best even if Croc doesnt win Sandman will be playing defense the entire time and it will end in a draw.



He's human?


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 6, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> Exactly how does a being made out of sand need moisture to survive?



Exactly, I don't see the logic at all.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 6, 2006)

Yagura said:
			
		

> He is still a *human* being. *Human* beings can be drained by croc. Come up with a better arguement than "Hes sand he cannot be drained. (even though he is still a *human*)" Read my last 2 posts.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing Sandman can do to hurt Crocodile, Croc has the best chance of winning b/c of his wider and more useful variety of attacks such as draining and his poison. So at best even if Croc doesnt win Sandman will be playing defense the entire time and it will end in a draw.




He's not human.  You shouldn't say anything in this debate if you don't even know anything about the opposing fighter.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 6, 2006)

You keep ignoring 2 key factors. The bolded parts in my last 3 posts on this page(page 2) and the fact that Sandman can do NOTHING to hurt Crocodile yet some of you think he would win. I would like you to do 2 things for me pick up an Anatomy book on the human body and watch One Piece for the last time read all my bolded parts. Yes ik thats 3.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 6, 2006)

Yagura said:
			
		

> You keep ignoring 2 key factors. The bolded parts in my last 3 posts on this page(page 2) and the fact that Sandman can do NOTHING to hurt Crocodile yet some of you think he would win. I would like you to do 2 things for me pick up an Anatomy book on the human body and watch One Piece for the last time read all my bolded parts. Yes ik thats 3.




Sandman isn't human.  Do you not get that?  Also no where in any of my posts did I say Sandman would win, all the OP fanboys just kept giving stupid ways of killing Sandman.  

Allow me to say this one more time, Sandman is NOT human.

Edit:  He is composed of sand, please tell me how that makes him human.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 6, 2006)

> At the age of three, William Baker was abandoned by his father and forced to live in poverty with his mother. Throughout high school, William turned to theft and cheating to get through class and to make ends meet at home. After accepting a bribe, Baker was expelled from school and soon found work as a mob enforcer. Under the alias Flint Marko, Baker became involved in more and more illegal activity, and slowly developed a violent and bitter personality. Eventually he ended up doing hard time on Ryker?s Island for his dealings but managed to escape. Immediately after he fled to a beach near Savannah, Georgia where he came into contact with sand that had been irradiated by an experimental reactor. His body and the radioactive sand bonded, and Marko?s molecular structure was altered into a sand/dirt-like substance. Marko soon found that he could transform any or all of his body into sand, and adopted the name Sandman to match his new powers.
> 
> Marko clashed with Spider-Man for the first time at the school which the hero attended as Peter Parker. Marko was defeated by Spider-Man (and a vacuum cleaner), but eventually resurfaced as a member of the Sinister Six led by Doctor Octopus. After being soundly defeated by Spider-Man several more times, Marko gave up and took a shot at battling other superheroes. Most notably, he created the original Frightful Four to combat the Fantastic Four, but his fledgling group of villains were beaten by the experienced heroes.
> 
> ...



I got this off of Wiki, Sounds like hes human to me. Unless you were talking about.....



> Ultimate Sandman
> In the Ultimate Marvel universe, Flint Marko is a genetic mutation of the industrialist Justin Hammer, one of the results of an attempt to recreate the super soldier formula. Shortly after Hammer was killed by Dr. Octopus, S.H.I.E.L.D. infiltrated Hammer's factory to take care of any experiments Hammer was working on. Marko used this opportunity to escape and wreak havoc upon New York. S.H.I.E.L.D., with the help of Spider-Man, managed to contain him and imprisoned him in the Triskelion. There, he meets fellow genetic fugitives Norman Osborn (Green Goblin), Dr. Otto Octavius (Doctor Octopus), Max Dillon (Electro), and Kraven the Hunter. Under the Green Goblin and Dr. Octopus's leadership the five broke free and captured Spider-Man to form the Ultimate Six. Marko participated with the group in an attack on the White House. However, he was defeated by Iron Man. After the battle, S.H.I.E.L.D. sealed Marko in various vials of sand.
> 
> In the Ultimate Spider-Man video game, we see that Ultimate Beetle stole one of the vials containing Flint Marko. The ramifications are yet


Which is *not* the version of Sandman being discussed in this thread.

So I guess since peter parker posses spider like abilities that makes him in-human, I guess the same goes for Sir Crocodile who was human long before he ate a logia fruit. Powers dont automatically change your race.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2006)

Technically isn't Sandman a mutate?


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 6, 2006)

Have you ever read a comic with Sandman in it?  Did you even know anything about him before this thread?


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 6, 2006)

Dude read that quote up there hes a human he had human parents. Just because u get powers doesnt make you in-human I guess every super hero/villain(from earth) isnt human then yeah? Yes I read spider man comics.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 6, 2006)

Yagura said:
			
		

> I got this off of Wiki, Sounds like hes human to me. Unless you were talking about.....
> 
> 
> Which is *not* the version of Sandman being discussed in this thread.
> ...



He's a Radioactive Mutant. Your Proof says so. 





> Immediately after he fled to a beach near Savannah, Georgia where he came into contact with sand that had been irradiated by an experimental reactor. His body and the radioactive sand bonded, and Marko?s molecular structure was altered into a sand/dirt-like substance. Marko soon found that he could transform any or all of his body into sand, and adopted the name Sandman to match his new powers.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 6, 2006)

Still it doesnt change the what species he is. If what your saying is true the same goes for every hero/villain(human) yeah? Also *none* of you have staed how Sandman can kill croc your just denieing hes human and saying he cannot be drained.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 6, 2006)

Yagura said:
			
		

> Still it doesnt change the what species he is. If what your saying is true the same goes for every hero/villain yeah?



Yes. He isn't human anymore


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 6, 2006)

Hmm I didn't know human could get punched through the chest and live.



He can't beat Croc, it would be a tie.  I just hate for people to make posts about something they really know nothing about.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 6, 2006)

You did not answer that entire question and he is still human lol. Im not going to say that anymore b/c it just wont penetrate your thick skulls. Adress my entire post.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 6, 2006)

If you consider him human, how do you justify the assumption that he needs moisture to live?


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 6, 2006)

> Hmm I didn't know human could get punched through the chest and live.



Luffy got impaled by a hook through the chest and lived yet he could still be drained. Your point? when croc gets punched it has the same effect as it does on sandy.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 6, 2006)

Yagura said:
			
		

> You did not answer that entire question and he is still human lol. Im not going to say that anymore b/c it just wont penetrate your thick skulls. Adress my entire post.



He's a Radioactive Mutant. He isn't human anymore


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 6, 2006)

> If you consider him human, how do you justify the assumption that he needs moisture to live?


I feel like im talking to a brick wall.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 6, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Yagura
> You did not answer that entire question and he is still human lol. Im not going to say that anymore b/c it just wont penetrate your thick skulls. Adress my entire post.
> 
> ...


 You still avoid the more important propositions and questions in my posts. I guess you simply cannot answer them.



> Hmm I didn't know human could get punched through the chest and live.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



I obviously know more about it than you. take X-Men for example they were Mutants yes but they were still human. You guys provide no proof the only thing you can say is "Hes radioactive"


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 6, 2006)

No, you need to explain how he can possibly be killed by draining moisture from him, when he needs none.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 6, 2006)

Yagura said:
			
		

> Luffy got impaled by a hook through the chest and lived yet he could still be drained. Your point? when croc gets punched it has the same effect as it does on sandy.




I'm sorry but are you mildly retarded?  Sandman's body is constructed of particles of sand, what would draining the little water there is, if any, do to him?    The match would be a draw.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> He's a Radioactive Mutant. He isn't human anymore



Wolverine is a mutant,Cyclops is a mutant,Dazzler is a mutant,but Sandman is not he is a mutate.Mutates gain power through unnatural means like radioactive materials falling on them i.e. Captain America or Luke Cage.Now for a human,Tony Stark and Hawk Eye are human.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 6, 2006)

> Which is not the version of Sandman being discussed in this thread.
> 
> So I guess since peter parker posses spider like abilities that makes him in-human, I guess the same goes for Sir Crocodile who was human long before he ate a logia fruit. Powers dont automatically change your race.



You can't compare Sir Crocodile and Sandman in that respect.

 Sandman and Spiderman had their DNA altered by radiation, therefore their aren't human anymore


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 6, 2006)

Well im going to bed now arguing with thick headed people who only read half my posts is pointless.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 6, 2006)

SoulTaker540 said:
			
		

> Wolverine is a mutant,Cyclops is a mutant,Dazzler is a mutant,but Sandman is not he is a mutate.Mutates gain power through unnatural means like radioactive materials falling on them i.e. Captain America or Luke Cage.Now for a human,Tony Stark and Hawk Eye are human.



There are different kind of mutants. The Hulk is a Radioactive Mutant


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 6, 2006)

When you say he is human, we are assuming that you're saying he still has the anatomy of a human, which isn't true at all.  That's why we are saying he's not human.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 6, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> When you say he is human, we are assuming that you're saying he still has the anatomy of a human, which isn't true at all.  That's why we are saying he's not human.



I'm assuming he's saying that Sandman still has normal human DNA. He dosen't.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 6, 2006)

> You can't compare Sir Crocodile and Sandman in that respect.
> 
> Sandman and Spiderman had their DNA altered by radiation, therefore their aren't human anymore


I guess people in real life affected by the radiation of nuclear bombs and are born  deformed as a side effect of it are no longer considered human anymore, yet they need food and water to survive.



> I'm assuming he's saying that Sandman still has normal human DNA. He dosen't.


Never said that but he still has some.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 6, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> I'm assuming he's saying that Sandman still has normal human DNA. He dosen't.




That's what I meant by anatomy.  Actually Sandman has no DNA, since he doesn't have blood.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 6, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> There are different kind of mutants. The Hulk is a Radioactive Mutant



No Hulk is a mutate.It is a difference that even mutants adknowledge.On Genosha they use to give people powers making them mutates.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 6, 2006)

I guess people in real life affected by the radiation of nuclear bombs and are born deformed as a side effect of it are no longer considered human anymore, yet they need food and water to survive.

Double post just to make sure you see it. Now goodnight ill continue this tomorrw.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 6, 2006)

SoulTaker540 said:
			
		

> No Hulk is a mutate.It is a difference that even mutants adknowledge.On Genosha they use to give people powers making them mutates.




Also they don't consider Deadpool a mutant.



Yagura you don't know anything about Sandman, so why continue to post?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 6, 2006)

Yagura said:
			
		

> I guess people in real life affected by the radiation of nuclear bombs and are born  deformed as a side effect of are no longer considered human anymore, yet they need food and water to survive.





> The Sandman has the ability to transform into a malleable sand-like substance which can be hardened, dispersed, or shaped according to his will. Even if his body is blown apart he is capable of reforming it.
> 
> He can merge with natural sand if it is in his direct vicinity like a beach or desert, thus he can manipulate normal sand like his normal body, add it to his physical size and strength, or use it to reform himself.
> 
> ...


This don't sound like he needs water.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 6, 2006)

I dont see where its stated he needs none.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yagura said:
			
		

> I dont see where its stated he needs none.




Well i think its pretty much implied seeing as which he stayed in a coma like state until he woke up


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 6, 2006)

Yagura said:
			
		

> I dont see where its stated he needs none.




Where's it stated that some one composed entirely out of sand needs water?  He doesn't even have blood or internal organs.  Actually read some comics with him in it, and you'll understand your errors.  I can even give you a list of his appearances if you want it.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 6, 2006)

Yagura said:
			
		

> I dont see where its stated he needs none.



Why didn't he die of thirst in that cement. And I'm foggy with terminology.

I'm trying to say that guys like Sandman, Hulk and Spiderman aren't human.


----------

